# Introducing King & Glory!



## DustyBoot (Aug 17, 2017)

Since y'all have been so helpful as I've tried to learn what I'm doing, I thought I'd better pay the picture tax. Last night we went and picked up our new goats and their guardians. 






Glory is in front, King in back. They're 3.5-year-old sibling Great Pyrenees/Anatolian mixes.  I posted in a Facebook group looking for trained LGDs, hoping that eventually, maybe in several months, we'd find a dog or two in need of work at a reasonable price. I really didn't want to go through the puppy-training stage as we're getting started! The lady we got them from was getting out of the goat business and needed to find good homes for these two and her three remaining goats (who happened to be the breed we were looking for). She and I were both delighted with the arrangement. 



 
Glory here is a little smaller than her brother, and a lovely girl. Her previous owner says she's the one more inclined to be skittish and stand-offish, but also takes her work very seriously. So far she's been very friendly with us, and the only sign I've seen of skittishness was not wanting to get out of the truck in a strange place when we got them home last night. Not so unreasonable, really. 



 
King is a big, solid guy -- they're both quite a change from our little 35-lb. Border Collie! He's a sweetheart and loves attention. Shoves his sister out of the way if he thinks there's petting to be had. 



 

And these are their charges: Kiko-Boer does. We plan to expand the herd eventually, but thought we'd start out small and grow as we learn what we're doing.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 17, 2017)

Grats! and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2017)

WHAT a win-win for everyone!!!!!  Ideal situation and animals will respond well for you due to only having to adjust to location.   I love a good situation like this.

By the way, they are, all five,  just beautiful.   I would love the "already trained"  method too...


----------



## DustyBoot (Aug 17, 2017)

It really did work out perfectly. The dogs are used to being on a smaller operation where they get some daily attention, so it's a good match. My kids are already in love.

I'm so thrilled to have found pre-trained dogs, and I'm hoping we can keep a good thing going by getting them an "apprentice" or two in a few years. Just reviewed the medical records we were given and it looks like they're actually 4.5 years old, so I guess that time may be sooner than I thought.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2017)

What a beautiful pair of dogs!  I am in love with them too! Those are 3 lovely does, I know they will be a great start to your flock. Blessings are raining down on you in the shape of dogs and goats!


----------



## DustyBoot (Aug 21, 2017)

They are blessings indeed! We've successfully introduced the LGDs to the pet Border Collie, and the conclusion seems to be that as long as Livi (the Border Collie) stays away from Glory's food, all is well. 



 
This guy is supposed to be a fierce protector of our livestock. He may have fooled the coyotes with his size and his bark, but he can't fool me: he's actually a giant teddy bear. He follows me everywhere nosing his way in to be petted and loved on. When I brushed him, he was belly-up in minutes. Such a sweet guy.



 

Glory here has just a little more dignity, but you still couldn't ask for a sweeter nature. She puts up with King shoving in front of her to get the attention and just waits her turn. So far she's not excited about my attempts to brush her, but I haven't made a really serious try yet. Soon, though, so she doesn't get mats!

On the subject of grooming, what tools do y'all find most effective on these thick coats? They're Pyr/Anatolian mixes. I have a slicker brush and a small furminator for the Border Collie, who has the typical teflon coat, but I don't see those being the most effective options here.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2017)

For my GP's I do more plucking than brushing. I also use a furminator. When they blow their coats, I spend a little time daily plucking wads of fur then detail with the furminator.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 21, 2017)

Same here... I pluck out clumps... almost continuously I do have a shedding comb with a rocker set of tines... one side very long tines for tails and rock it the other way it has short tines for regular coat grooming. I find the short tines work best as the long ones grab just too much fur and tends to pull/rip the fur out rather than just grabbing the loose stuff. Mel has the pyr ruff around his neck too, so it's double layer, very thick, and long.


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Congratulations! 

Adorable.


----------

